# اسفسار حول دراسة هندسة معدات طبية في السودان



## رامي1212 (9 فبراير 2011)

شباااب كيف حالكم
بس حاب اعرف كم سعر الدراسة في السودان بالنسبة للتقديم الخاص
وكم عدد سنوات الباكالريوس وماهي افضل الجامعات


----------



## فداء (9 فبراير 2011)

اخي الكريم دراسة الهندسة الطبية هي خمس سنوات في اي جامعة كانت اما بالنسبة لافضل جامعة بالسودان وتكاليف الدراسة لا اعلم عنها شيئا والله يوفقك


----------

